# TEXAS NOTARY SEAL



## east texas terry (Mar 7, 2021)

GREGG COUNTY TEXAS NOTARY SEAL


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 7, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> GREGG COUNTY TEXAS NOTARY SEALView attachment 220654


Any idea the age of the seal? 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 7, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Any idea the age of the seal?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


BOBBY IT WAS IN THE EARLY 1900,S DUMP SITE 1900 TO 1920


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 7, 2021)

Super cool finds Terry! Keep sharing plz!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 7, 2021)

Very cool, I really like finding that sort of non-bottle find!


----------

